
Show HN: Open-source online speech recognition - polymorph1sm
https://github.com/theblackcat102/Online-Speech-Recognition
======
j88439h84
How does it compare to Kaldi?

~~~
polymorph1sm
Online decoding in Kaldi uses GMM (or NN+GMM hybrid) where this repo focus in
end to end approach using deep LSTM (similar to Google Pixel's offline speech
to text [1]).

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.06621.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.06621.pdf)

